# Mistake adopting littermates?????



## Chawndral (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm a new chihuahua owner, I adopted my two 20 week old female litter-mates from the local humane society, I was able to spend some time with them before I adopted them because a friend of mine was fostering them. They did great together, they would chase each other, play fight, and run around until they ran out of energy. They were returned to the humane society to be spayed and get micro-chipped, and I adopted the next day, and now I'm wonder if it was a mistake to adopt both as one has started to become aggressive. They were spayed on Monday, I adopted last night, and once we got home the bigger of the two (3.6lbs) started growling and snapping at her sister (2.3lbs). I figured this had to do with her being cranky from the surgery, and microchip. However this behavior has continued, two days after the surgery to a point where she now gets agitated and snaps if the little one tries to play with the same toy she is playing with. (They used to have no issue with this and playing tug of war.)

I probably did the worst thing I could have done and read different things on the internet, the majority saying it is not a good idea to adopt litter-mates. Has anyone here ever successfully raised litter-mates, did you ever have similar issues, and if so how did you handle them? Do you think this is part of being a puppy, healing from surgery, or a sign that she is just aggressive?

A little more information, even though the bigger has started snapping if the little one tries to play with her, she is fine when they eat near each other, and prefers sleeping in the same crate cuddled up against the little one. They're currently cuddled up on a blanket sleeping with no issues.

I fully knew what I was getting into addopting two dogs..double potty training, vet bills, food expenses, etc. But no one from the humane society discouraged adopting litter-mates of the same sex. I've only had them for two days but I couldn't imagine having to re-home one of them, that would break my heart. Any advice or similar experiences?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have litter mates but I did get 2 puppies only 8 weeks apart in age so they almost grew up like litter mates, they are also half siblings. 

We got the boy first and when we brought he girl home she was very vocal in telling him to back off when he came too close for her liking. I felt like it helped teach him manners because he was really mouthy at the time and once we got the 2nd puppy and she started telling him off or playing too rough his mouthing stopped almost overnight.

Sounds like your two are just working out their dominance issues which is totally normal. As long as you supervise them and don't let things get out of hand you should probably just let them sort it out. I would keep them separate when unsupervised and make sure you are putting in the ground work with training so they don't try the dominance thing with you too.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think the problem is because they are litter mates. That would have probably happen with any other dog, IMO.
I have read that the problem with litter mates is that they get too attached to one another, so it's always a good idea to teach them to be alone also.

I have litter mates I met them when they were younger than 4weeks and I brought them home when they were 10weeks. They are inseparable! BFFs, I love it! them together, playing or sleeping is just the cutest thing I have ever seen. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

It still could be a reaction to the surgery as the anesthia stays in your system for awhile. Give her time between spay new home etc it could just be stress. I would also start training if someone in my house growls over a toy or bone that toy or bone becomes mine until they can play nice. BG gets possesive at times so we have to do this here and there but as a puppy she was a possesive munchkin. I would randomly take her bone to see if she growled. growling she lost her bone looking at me like why mama she got it back.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't think the aggression has anything to do with them being litter mates. When I brought Jazz home, after the novelty of having another dog around wore off, Tango had to exert his dominance and boss Jazz around. For the most part I just let them sort it out because interfering would have interrupted the natural process animals go through to sort out the order of things in their worlds.

It's also possible she's cranky from the surgery, she's still sore, not fully on her game, which is exacerbating the problem. 

Leave them alone to sort things out. They will. It might take time, but they'll get there. Be observant, we don't want any blood drawn, but that's unlikely


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls are littermates and they fight and play all the time, but they are each others best friends. They love each other so much, groom each other, cuddle with each other, watch out for one another, tag team other dogs if needed. They are rarely ever apart, and they wouldn't have it any other way. 

I got Bella at 6.5 weeks, then Izzie at 10 weeks. Here is a video the first day we got Izzie, and you can get an idea of how they play. It gets pretty crazy.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

It could be due to the spay, vet smells, etc. But it could also be sibling female-female issues. Many rescues and breeders will not adopt out siblings especially female siblings (female to female aggression is very common too) to the same household because unfortunately this issue does arise a lot. Most of the time you won't fully see it till both dogs are past their puppyhood. I would get a trainer and find lots of info on how to work with this now to prevent it from getting worse 
Here's some information:

02 Littermate Syndrome | Dog Star Daily

Austin Dog Trainer Blog: Adopting littermates?

Problems Associated With Adopting Two Puppies at the Same Time - Whole Dog Journal Article

Raising Siblings

Don't think I'm telling you this means you should return one, I just wanted to post some informational sites  Every situation is different, and so is every dog.


----------



## Chawndral (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you guys! Blondie87, that's exactly how my girls play, they're still young, only 5 months, but they're the exact same, they groom each other, and cuddle too. I think the behavioral change had to do with being spayed, and their hormones being all out of whack because today is three days post op, and they both seem to be finally getting back to normal, they started playing together like they used to, and Rosy stopped growling and snapping at her Coco. Because of the snapping Coco, started acting nervous and scared to be around Rosy, but that has stopped, and they are back to grooming each other and snuggling together at night!


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds like post op syndrome. Delighted their both back to normal and best friends again. xx


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Great news, they both have been under a big stress, going from shelter to foster home to getting surgery and to another home. They need a lot of TLC. I would be grouchy too.


----------

